# Orozco execution time (edges/corners)



## billythekidd (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi guys, 
I was wondering how fast the Orozco method can get.
What's your average time to execute corners?
If you also use it for edges, what's the average time?
It seems like the most appropriate corner method.



Context:
I'm using intuitive 3 style and average 30-35 sec when not pausing using non speed optimal algs. 
The thing that slows me down the most is corners.
I don't want to spend my time optimizing all the possible 3 cycles for corners.
I am however ready to spam an intermediate method like Oroczo if this achieves decent execution time (i.e. sub 10 execution on average for corners, sub 15 for edges).


----------

